# Slipper Booties



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

This is my post...
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298249-1.html 
so you know what they look like and I have been asked for the pattern for my slippers. My sister and I worked out this pattern over 40 years ago and I call them Slipper Booties. Now it took me a couple of hours to print out the pattern since I do it from memory and hopefully made it into a PDF to post. Hope there are no mistakes.


----------



## grandella (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks. Very kInd of you.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you firecracker, how I wish that I could crochet. This is just the style that I am looking for.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Thank you! All your work is beautifully done!


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank You for the pattern. Look like cozy and warm I will have to try them


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you! They look warm....and fairly easy to do&#9825;


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you sooooo much for this post . Downloaded, saved and printed for my neighbor friend and me as well. Have tons of yarn so we will get going on this pattern for the boot slippers. Your very nice to take the time to write it for all of us KP's. Much appreciated.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

What is 14 more rounds for ---- please?


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

subtlewitch said:


> Thank you! They look warm....and fairly easy to do♡


They are easy and only take me 2 1/2 to 3 hours for a pair.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

marylikestosew said:


> What is 14 more rounds for ---- please?


After the first 4 rounds you just keep working on these 25 single crochets for 12-14 more rounds, depending on the size you want, before you start the chain 11 for the back part of the slipper.


----------



## sewnknit (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for posting the pattern .


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you so much for the pattern, I am going to go and get my yarn ready right now.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to write up and share your pattern. They look snuggly and soft.


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks, I think I'll try these. So nice of you to share.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

firecracker4 said:


> This is my post...
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298249-1.html
> so you know what they look like and I have been asked for the pattern for my slippers. My sister and I worked out this pattern over 40 years ago and I call them Slipper Booties. Now it took me a couple of hours to print out the pattern since I do it from memory and hopefully made it into a PDF to post. Hope there are no mistakes.


Thanks


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you so much for your generosity in sharing.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.....


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for printing out this pattern. Have downloaded it to make some for our winter downunder.


----------



## alfief (Nov 11, 2014)

They look very cosy...thank you


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

marylikestosew said:


> What is 14 more rounds for ---- please?


Now I see what you are asking. Jinx pointed out the I forgot to add the word men's. So the sentence after Rnd4 should read:
Work even on the 25 scs for 12 more rounds for women's and 14 more rounds for MEN's. Do not finish off.

Thanks, Jinx


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## pjstitches2002 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing! I am always on the lookout for slippers that cover the ankles and thick enuf to wear well. Thank you! pj


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

pjstitches2002 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am always on the lookout for slippers that cover the ankles and thick enuf to wear well. Thank you! pj


My son has a terrible habit of wearing them outside, so they don't last as long.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

I remember reading that you can spread the caulking onto the bottoms, and press as you smooth it. Then let it completely dry.
It is supposed to prevent slippage, but I think it would also prevent wearing out the knitted bottoms on cement.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

marylikestosew said:


> I remember reading that you can spread the caulking onto the bottoms, and press as you smooth it. Then let it completely dry.
> It is supposed to prevent slippage, but I think it would also prevent wearing out the knitted bottoms on cement.


What a good idea.


----------

